

GMail is having issues again - fudged71

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!categories/gmail/report-an-issue<p>Many reports (including from myself) of people being unable to<p>1. Send email<p>2. Upload attachments<p>3. View attachments<p>The status page isn't showing any errors, either http://www.google.com/appsstatus<p>Edit: My important email was finally able to be sent after 20 minutes of "server errors".
======
lifeguard
I had similar issues briefly on the West coast yesterday. Maybe Google is
doing a rolling upgrade or something?

------
kashif_hn
I am able to 1)send mail 2)upload attachment 3)view attachments

Kashif, Chennai, India

